# T5's - whats really in them and how good are they



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

So i went to my local reputable supplement store....to remain unamed of course as I dont want a :ban: . I was looking for some fat burners as I am on a cut. I have used some thermo tabs before, ECA stack etc. I asked the very helpful sales assistant what he best recomended. Now looking at the shape of him, I wasnt going to argue. He locked the door and kindly introduced me to his box of T5, which I purchased of course.

I started on 1 tab per day which made me feel like I had snorted a gram of columbia's finest....not that I know what that is really like of course. I am now up to 3 per day and not really feeling the zoom zoom zoom effect anymore, just appetite suppresion.

What is actually in them? I have heard 60mg ephidrine and 200mg caffine, anyone know if this is true?

Is anyone else on them and making good results? I will post my own views later once I decide for myself if they are beneficial or not

cheers :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have also heard they have aspirin in them mate as well as the two you stated.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

The ones I have contain

60mg - Eph

200mg - Caffeine

300mg - Aspirin

100mg - Naringin


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

sounds like quite a lot.....defo liven me up for work in the morning thats for sure.

How long you been on them majordomo, any results? also the ones i have came in an unmarked brown tub, around 60 in a tub. Clear capsules with a whiteish powder inside...that sound familiar??


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

do they have a smell? peppery ish

KP


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

most t5 are home brew type efforts. the reason you aren't getting a zoom zoom zoom is because you have built up a tolerance for them. you need to stop taking them for a week or so and when you go back on, take them only on weekdays and have weekends off. thats what i would do.


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

NakedGuy said:


> sounds like quite a lot.....defo liven me up for work in the morning thats for sure.
> 
> How long you been on them majordomo, any results? also the ones i have came in an unmarked brown tub, around 60 in a tub. Clear capsules with a whiteish powder inside...that sound familiar??


Only just started this week - I've been taking one soon as I get up in the morning for fasted cardio and its certainly making a different.

I'm only taking 1 a day this week Monday to Friday, and will see how next week goes as I suspect I will build up a tollerance for them.

What sort of caffine intake are you currently taking in per day? Prior to the T5's I was having 2 black coffee's per day, one when I get up and the other jut before my gym session.

Mine are in brownish tablet form


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

prior to the t5 i took ECA, legal stuff, wasnt that great. I have 2-3 coffees with a little skimmed milk per day and a teaspoon of splenda. I am at work now (work on a ship) and the coffee is crap hence the milk. I drink black espresso at home.

Thanks for the advice, week on, weekends off.....good idea as it drives me through the day for work and i plan to have a long lie on the weekends anyways


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck - let us know how you get on with them


----------



## piggy1985 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

Was going to try this aswell! Am new to training,in my 3rd week,got that and my diet sorted, but want to get some supplements to help the process and geg rid of the fat.

Anyone got any suggestions or advice for me,please? And also any reliable sites to get the T5 from?

My husband used fo do it for me,but he's not about anymore,trying to do it myself but there's so much info,not sure what is best?

thanks


----------



## deepstrike (Aug 3, 2013)

piggy1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was going to try this aswell! Am new to training,in my 3rd week,got that and my diet sorted, but want to get some supplements to help the process and geg rid of the fat.
> 
> ...


2 good ECA stacks are Diamond Labs ECA 30 and Dymetadrine 30+. All available on ebay


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Try 2 weeks on 2 weeks off that usually works


----------

